# Mens top 25 for the week of July 26



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Luke Donald is now out of the top 25, Rory McIlroy is back in the standings at 24. Ernie Els is in danger of falling out of the top 25. He is holding on at #25.


----------

